# 2009 Spirit Halloween Props



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for posting! I have been waiting to see the Myers prop!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

My pocket book is so in trouble this year! 

Jim


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

It sure is there seems to be a lot of really great props this year !!! I'm so glad they didn't cut back their Halloween goodies this year. They may have a banner year !


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I really wanted the Rocking Granny, but not for 380 bux's.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

As is typical, the prices are really high. Be careful too as some of the animatronics specify "indoor use only" so you may run into problems if you try to use them in an outdoor haunt, particularly if dampness is a potential factor.

My experience in years past with Spirit is that a store "might" get in two or three of a specific prop, and after that you couldn't get one unless you ordered on line, and even then supplies were limited. A lot of the stores couldn't even get certain props in so you couldn't see them in person before buying. Hopefully they have the distribution problems resolved from last year.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

The MM is not as scary as I hoped it would be.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Good job. Great list. (I think there are a few more props), but that looks like a great list.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> As is typical, the prices are really high. Be careful too as some of the animatronics specify "indoor use only" so you may run into problems if you try to use them in an outdoor haunt, particularly if dampness is a potential factor.
> 
> My experience in years past with Spirit is that a store "might" get in two or three of a specific prop, and after that you couldn't get one unless you ordered on line, and even then supplies were limited. A lot of the stores couldn't even get certain props in so you couldn't see them in person before buying. Hopefully they have the distribution problems resolved from last year.


I had the same experience with SpiritHalloween....and not only didn't they not ship it because the stock was gone but they also didnt take it off my credit card.

MsM


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The folks a SpiritHalloween.com have told me that a lot of things have been addressed this year. They seem to really be stepping it up.

Although the one thing that will remain is some props will only be a limited number. So buying online will help insure that you can find one.

With as much buzz of some of the props this year, I am sure that those will sell out no matter how many they have available.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Sychoclown said:


> The MM is not as scary as I hoped it would be.


Yeah that's actually pretty shocking. I expected much more.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

malibuman said:


> Man, I really wanted the Rocking Granny, but not for 380 bux's.



I was shocked by that too! You don't even get the rocking chair with her, just the cd of sounds. I thought she should have been around the $200 mark.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

larry said:


> Good job. Great list. (I think there are a few more props), but that looks like a great list.


Thanks Larry ! This is what they currently have listed on their website. I would love it if they would even have more great Halloween props !!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

MattB said:


> I was shocked by that too! You don't even get the rocking chair with her, just the cd of sounds. I thought she should have been around the $200 mark.


Rocking Granny and Psycho Sam are made by Distortions and the wholesale price is higher.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Wow...being a Myers fan (see name) I was so excited to hear Michael was going to be the lifesize prop this year. Man I'm extremely disappointed. Why did they go the Rob Zombie route, just cause H2 is out this year...they should have done classic Myers. At least it's going to play the music, probably the updated version though.

Besides my disappointment with Michael at least they did step it up this year. Was afraid the economy would bring a not so great year for items. Looks like some cool things, can't wait to see them in person.*


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I dont even know if we are getting a store in my town, but I put in my online application to work there. Maybee if nobody buys granny and she goes 50% off and then a 25% employee discount on that would cool.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

maximpakt said:


> Well, I dont even know if we are getting a store in my town, but I put in my online application to work there. Maybee if nobody buys granny and she goes 50% off and then a 25% employee discount on that would cool.



That would be a fantastic deal if you could get that !! That would be below the wholesale cost. Good luck !!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is another 6 ft talking witch with lightup eyes for $99.99 that will be at SpiritHalloween.

Six-Foot Talking Witch Prop With Light-Up Eyes in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

There is also a lifesize 6ft talking head shrinker witch on Spirit Halloween too. Wow, they are going all out this year with all of the different witches. 

Six-Foot Talking Head Shrinker Witch Prop with Light-Up Eyes in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Also a Chained Up Skeleton torso with a light up heart. 

Chained Skeleton Torso With Light Heart in Decorations Online Only Decor


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow this is sooooooooo cool looking, but a bit pricey. 

This is a 9 foot Giant Standing Jester Prop which would look so great with evil clowns. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-standing-jester-prop/


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

This new prop looks interesting too and supposedly it is on sale. There isn't any information on what it does, but it looks awesome. It is $69.99 and is called Ol Blew Eye. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mb-ol-blew-eye/


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Another awesome buy expensive Spirit Halloween prop is the smoking Gargoyle table at $499.99.

Smoking Gargoyle Table in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Another witch prop, a rising witch in cauldron for $129.99

If you love witches, then this is the year for you !!! 

Rising Witch in Cauldron in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I am pleasently surprised, but also shocked in this piss poor economy how much cool new stuff they have out this year. Too bad I wont be able to afford much of it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I sooooooooooo agree. I'm happy they are coming out with a lot of new props but I sure don't have the money nor the space for everything that I would love to get. 

I'm hoping that they have a lot left for the 50% off sales, but I doubt it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Did Spirit forget that we are now more budget conscious than ever? 
I can't afford damn near anything!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am dying here, I want a lot of these props. But I'm on Maternaty leave, and my husband was laid off 6 months ago. I'm really hoping he will get a new job before October. 

I also really wish they'd ship to canada. I have always made a trip down to the states every year to go to a Spirit Store but this year I don't think it will be possible. If they did ship here I could actually purchase some props.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

larry said:


> The folks a SpiritHalloween.com have told me that a lot of things have been addressed this year. They seem to really be stepping it up.
> 
> Although the one thing that will remain is some props will only be a limited number. So buying online will help insure that you can find one.
> 
> With as much buzz of some of the props this year, I am sure that those will sell out no matter how many they have available.


I hope so last year the cs was horrible.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry-do you know when or if they will be putting up videos?


----------



## dalgar (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate to say this, but ever since I got into building my own props I have gotten disappointed with the place. Mostly my wife and I go there to get ideas and to pick up small items. All their big items tend to be very phony looking. We have a year round store that just moved in and tried to talk me into buying a 400.00 wolf. Now for 400 bucks I was expecting a really nice scary wolf. This thing was a joke and wouldn't scare anyone. It was made in chine out of that cheap foam. 

No fur. Really dorky painted on eyes and a silly expression. Definatley not worth 400.00.

When I look around at their 100.00 skeletons and assundry other things I know I can make them. I usually go with my camera and take pics of interesting items.
As for the tombstones, I make my own....

Oh well sorry. Didn't mean to really bag on SH but not for me as far as most of their items.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Gee what happened to the frankencuted prop they had last year.
The one that was supposed to shake violently, but didnt.
I was hoping they would have fixed that for this year.

also
why is the psycho sam more expensive than rocking granny? I thought they were basically the same thing?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Both the Psycho Sam and Rocking Grandma are much less expensive buying them direct from Distorions Unlimited.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> Gee what happened to the frankencuted prop they had last year.
> The one that was supposed to shake violently, but didnt.
> I was hoping they would have fixed that for this year.
> 
> ...


I have to say Frankencuted was one of the worst props I have ever seen and it didn't even work! How the hell did they expect people to pay $250 for that? It wasn't even worth $50!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Did Spirit forget that we are now more budget conscious than ever?
> I can't afford damn near anything!


I agree. I'd _love_ to own that freaky, 9' tall jester marionette, but that's about 2 weeks' worth of work for me, thanks to the extremely limited amount of hours I'm getting at the sh*thole where I work "Money can't buy happiness" my a$$


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I got the Frankencuted last year for half off from Spencers, and I don't have any problems with it. I love it!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

13mummy said:


> I got the Frankencuted last year for half off from Spencers, and I don't have any problems with it. I love it!!



Me too I haven't had any problems either. It is really awesome and worked so great in my Mad Lab last year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anybody placed a order yet?I know most items don't ship till aug but I think you can still order and I don't think they charge until shipped.I am waiting for the video's.
After seeing all the neet looking stuff they have this year I am going to give them another chance.Hoping last year was just that last year and they are back to great cs.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes! I have just ordered a bunch of stuff from http://www.spirithalloween.com !

I do not want to wait and have one of the items sold out. I am very excited to get the stuff. (and yes..I ordered a Michael Myers)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

If we click on the link does hf get credit for the advertising?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I clicked on the spirit link and went ahead and bought mm and animated samantha.There is so much more I want!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

halloween71 said:


> If we click on the link does hf get credit for the advertising?


They are the primary sponsor of the site and network this year. If you are going to go to their site, then it is good that you click from here so that they know that you are a forum member. 

Thanks


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Found a video of the face-ripping clown.
YouTube - 2009 Halloween Props - Animated Face Ripper Clown

they also did a bride. :]
YouTube - Halloween Props - Face Ripper - Crying Bride

-Anthony


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm waiting to order any thing until they get more information/videos up on the site. I like the "Rising Witch in Cauldron"... but have no clue how large or small she is. There are a number of items with no dimensions listed yet. Also curious if the "animated Samantha prop" has legs or not. lol


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> Found a video of the face-ripping clown.
> YouTube - 2009 Halloween Props - Animated Face Ripper Clown
> 
> they also did a bride. :]
> ...


I saw this video and I am not impressed...$130 bucks for this clown is a rip off...this is a Walmart item (in fact if Walmart carried this, they would charge half this ridiculas price)


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

Hauntedprops.com has rocking granny for $274.89
Halloween Props - Halloween Animatronics - HauntedProps.com


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

That is a much better price than Spirit Halloween ! Thanks for posting Nox Arcana.


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

Just trying to save everyone a little money if they can! The audio tracks sound different than the other versions I've heard. I actually like them better, they seem creepier, like she's crazy and talking to herself and hearing voices.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Before you "save money" from Haunted props you should take the time to read this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/merchant-reviews/71506-hauntedprops-com-need-info.html


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Tumblindice said:


> Before you "save money" from Haunted props you should take the time to read this thread:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/merchant-reviews/71506-hauntedprops-com-need-info.html


Just read this link, looks like huantedprops really screwed over a lot of people!


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I haven't bought from them and don't plan to.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey gang... just came across a video on YouTube that has most of this years animated pieces from Spirit in it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Awesome video, I really love seeing all of the props in action. 

Now I would like to know where the Spirit Halloween stores are going to be in Wisconsin.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great video. There are some props that even look better on video than I thought that I ordered from the site.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Great video, just cant figure out why designers seem to think led's in so many eyes is a good idea. Just destroys the realism. Still some great looking stuff there.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Dalloween said:


> Hey gang... just came across a video on YouTube that has most of this years animated pieces from Spirit in it.
> 
> YouTube - Spirit Halloween Blaine MN


thanks for posting this...i am starting to get real excited!...i want, i want, i want!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't get the flashing eyes....why can't they stay lit? it kinda cheapens the prop as more of a toy than something more life like


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wish I could hear what sam says.
I like the prop that lifts the tombstone over his head and chest ripper looks better in this video.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow! what an awesome vid. Does anyone else think the witch in red hat at the beginning has a funny expression? 
Like imagine a new jersey accent, "O, MY, Gawd!" like shes looking at something weirdly, haha.

The zombie groundbreaker made me lol, at the end of his audio he goes, "Bwwaaainsssuh!" 
Very nice mask selection /thumbs up
I also loved the zombie guy lifting the tombstone, wonder his cost?
Is it my imagination, or does the vamp lady in white have a nice rubbery face and no clackety clack? 
It looked like a nice rubber face  I am sooo buying her! I hate to pay full price, grrr. /frets


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I would like to get the zombie lifting the tombstone. I don't see it on the website yet.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow thanks so much for posting that video Dalloween , they have so much cool stuff , total heaven in there


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for the video  Now I know for sure that I want Michael Myers and the Chest Ripping Reaper Of Souls. Samantha is a bit of a disappointment for me honestly though


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the video clip. It looks like this year is going to be one of the best for Halloween enthusiasts in quite a long time Too bad most of the pieces are so pricey (well, to me they are, at least)


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the video's. They look like they have some stuff now that I want.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

That video is awesome! Some way cool items there!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Video didn't work for me. Pity, some of these sound very nice (I NEED the Midnight Countess)


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

AAAAH!....Removed by user....I really wanted to see what they had....Sounds like it was cool by the remarks....Oh well.....ZR


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well Crap! I didn't get to see it. Did anyone download the video?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Now that makes good business sense, you have a video creating a ton of buzz for your products and making people want to buy things they would not have otherwise. Better get rid of that.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

aw they took it down? I wish I knew of a way to have saved it, I was coming back to show my sister the hilarious bits in it and its gone  Plus I wanted other opinions on the vampire bride from Gemmy if she looked like a rubber face prop and not the clacky mouth version we thought she might be. ( like the headless bride from last year). think she has a rubber face and lips, so Im 75% in the "yay, whippee its not crappy looking" cate_gory_.


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

You can purchase the stirring witch with fogger online at walmart for $129.99 (Spirit cost is $224), the Hunchback at Walmart is $89 (Spirit is $149), witch with tray at walmart for $75 (Spirit $99.99). And I'm pretty sure if you use Site to Store that shipping is free!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I downloaded the video!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if Wal-Mart or someone else will have the candleabras?...I'd love to have a set for the organ but that's $80 plus shipping!....Thanks!...ZR


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> I downloaded the video!


Can you upload it to megaupload or something similar? Thank you for downloading it. I was hoping someone on here would download it!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok I'll try it


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here you go
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for uploading the video. I really like the ground-breaker ghoul that lifts up the tombstone. And MM is finally growing on me, although I will probably reposition the knife If I buy him.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh My need lotsssssssssssss of them... the countess will go with my count... the zombie lifter will go with heads up and harry the chest ripper... the grim will go with the dungeon.. and the witches.. helpppppppppppppp


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you for uploading .


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the one I'm interested in this year. I think I will wait until the Spirit Store opens up Labor Day Weekend so I can have a first hand look at it though.

Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

murtisha said:


> This is the one I'm interested in this year. I think I will wait until the Spirit Store opens up Labor Day Weekend so I can have a first hand look at it though.
> 
> Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper in Decorations New Decor for 2009



Murtisha, 

Walmart's online website has the lifesize animated cloaked reaper with the lantern for $99.


Walmart.com: Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper with Glowing Lantern, 6' Tall: Outdoor Decor


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Vancouver said:


> I have to say Frankencuted was one of the worst props I have ever seen and it didn't even work! How the hell did they expect people to pay $250 for that? It wasn't even worth $50!


Ours worked great but we still wanted it to shake more so we added the bush shakers, one in the chest and one on his legs.. now he rattles and rolls HEHE


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I love my frankencuted, I think I got him at the after halloween sale last year for less than 100 bucks. He does have one mystery plug on his back that I havent yet taken the time to figure out what its for. He is packed away, but if I recall it is like a small input jack.




whichypoo said:


> Ours worked great but we still wanted it to shake more so we added the bush shakers, one in the chest and one on his legs.. now he rattles and rolls HEHE


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

maximpakt said:


> I love my frankencuted, I think I got him at the after halloween sale last year for less than 100 bucks. He does have one mystery plug on his back that I havent yet taken the time to figure out what its for. He is packed away, but if I recall it is like a small input jack.


I remember that jack... we looked high and low to figure what was supposed to hook up to it.. never did figure it out... so please let me know if you do maximpakt


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> I remember that jack... we looked high and low to figure what was supposed to hook up to it.. never did figure it out... so please let me know if you do maximpakt


That's the jack that makes him shake violently, break the straps and run around a 3 foot radius flailing his arms before resetting...I can't believe you guys haven't hooked that up yet ....ZR


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

ZombieRaider said:


> That's the jack that makes him shake violently, break the straps and run around a 3 foot radius flailing his arms before resetting...I can't believe you guys haven't hooked that up yet ....ZR


I don't understand what to do ? What do you mean break the straps and run around a 3 foot radius flailing his arms before resetting ?


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked the clown that takes his face off. I am doing a clown room this year and it would be a great add. I can't wait until the open the store so I can see it in person


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I don't understand what to do ? What do you mean break the straps and run around a 3 foot radius flailing his arms before resetting ?


Sorry....That was a joke....That's why I put the  at the end of it.....It's probably a jack they were going to do something with that overun the cost so it wasn't implemented....Just a guess....ZR


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> That's the jack that makes him shake violently, break the straps and run around a 3 foot radius flailing his arms before resetting...I can't believe you guys haven't hooked that up yet ....ZR


That explains it!!!! I knew there was something strange about how all the cute witches were getting goosed last year!!!!... well of all the #$#)$#)$# .. hmmmmmmmmmmmm (looks over at frankie with a evil eye) Im watching you!!! CACKLES


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

whichypoo said:


> That explains it!!!! I knew there was something strange about how all the cute witches were getting goosed last year!!!!... well of all the #$#)$#)$# .. hmmmmmmmmmmmm (looks over at frankie with a evil eye) Im watching you!!! CACKLES


Too funny


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

The small audio jack was used to hook up a prop trigger in the stores. They had little red buttons with white letters on the displays that said "try me". When customers would press the button, it would set the prop off. When the button trigger is connected it disables the motion/sound activation. I called the store when I discovered the "mystery jack" last year, and the guy had several spare buttons they didn't use and offered them to me. Makes me wonder if the same jack could be used for some sort of switch on a timer or pressure pad.




maximpakt said:


> I love my frankencuted, I think I got him at the after halloween sale last year for less than 100 bucks. He does have one mystery plug on his back that I havent yet taken the time to figure out what its for. He is packed away, but if I recall it is like a small input jack.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Cool, mystery finally solved. I tried to ask them at my store what it was for, but they were totally clueless. They were just glad I took it so they didnt have to pack it up and send it back.




Dalloween said:


> The small audio jack was used to hook up a prop trigger in the stores. They had little red buttons with white letters on the displays that said "try me". When customers would press the button, it would set the prop off. When the button trigger is connected it disables the motion/sound activation. I called the store when I discovered the "mystery jack" last year, and the guy had several spare buttons they didn't use and offered them to me. Makes me wonder if the same jack could be used for some sort of switch on a timer or pressure pad.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey HeadHauntcho,

Does spirit ever sale the display models? I always wondered this, becasue it would make sense to try and sale these at a lower price after Halloween.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

They do sell the display models, but all of the display models that are left are usually defective and without box when I get to them


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Yes, You could wire a normally open switch- same as the try me buttons....ZR


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i tought these wore spirit exclusives ?

Halloween Animated Scary Samantha Prop Halloween Prop - eBay (item 250481269160 end time Aug-17-09 20:31:31 PDT)

Life Size Animated Executioner Halloween Prop - eBay (item 250481271970 end time Aug-17-09 20:38:30 PDT)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting find witch.The price for samantha is higher.I bought her from spirit for 99.00.To me the prop looks like the hex morbid sales so I figured it would be sold different places.Even tho it is suppose to exclusive.I myself have been looking for mm to show up on ebay anyday now also.It seems some people get first dibs on these items.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

They are selling them at higher prices. Looks like someone bought and is just trying to resell them at a higher price. Also notice that the seller has 0% feedback.



a witch from canada said:


> i tought these wore spirit exclusives ?
> 
> Halloween Animated Scary Samantha Prop Halloween Prop - eBay (item 250481269160 end time Aug-17-09 20:31:31 PDT)
> 
> Life Size Animated Executioner Halloween Prop - eBay (item 250481271970 end time Aug-17-09 20:38:30 PDT)


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloween71 said:


> Interesting find witch.The price for samantha is higher.I bought her from spirit for 99.00.To me the prop looks like the hex morbid sales so I figured it would be sold different places.Even tho it is suppose to exclusive.I myself have been looking for mm to show up on ebay anyday now also.It seems some people get first dibs on these items.


halloween71 , he as aleready showed up in ebay as a pre sale 

ANIMATRONIC MICHAEL MYERS 6FT HALLOWEEN PROP HORROR NEW - eBay (item 110416809612 end time Jul-29-09 15:10:44 PDT)



They are selling them at higher prices. Looks like someone bought and is just trying to resell them at a higher price. Also notice that the seller has 0% feedback.[/QUOTE said:


> Larry unfortunatly for someone like me who lives in a State and country where not much of these props are available or totally non exsistant and who likes Gemmy props and spirit props this is the only place we wore able to buy them and pay 10 times more for them  but with the help of very nice people and friends we can now manage to not get rob for something we like  i think people are wising up to these ebay sellers as well ,they dont seem to sell as much as they use too ...and it is good that a store like spirit is growing it's business more and more in Canada and i hope eventually in Quebec , i think their is a serious place here for business like this .


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully with their continued growth that they will be able to expand shipping worldwide.

I sure can understand the frustration. Since I buy A LOT of stuff online, I am not sure what I would do if I did not have access to what I do.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

lol... looks to me like people are ordering from Spirits website and then turning around and listing the items on ebay at a higher price.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> halloween71 , he as aleready showed up in ebay as a pre sale
> 
> ANIMATRONIC MICHAEL MYERS 6FT HALLOWEEN PROP HORROR NEW - eBay (item 110416809612 end time Jul-29-09 15:10:44 PDT)
> 
> ...


OMG !!Selling something presale that he don't have yet.This seller always rubs me the wrong way.Charges alot more than retail.I know most of us on here know better but others that are out of our loop don't know they can get it cheaper.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> OMG !!Selling something presale that he don't have yet.This seller always rubs me the wrong way.Charges alot more than retail.I know most of us on here know better but others that are out of our loop don't know they can get it cheaper.


this guy should be arrested...can't believe the mark up he is doing...


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

A Witch From Canada,

There will be 3 Spirit stores in your general area: 2 in Ottawa, St. Laurent Mall and last year's location. The third will be in Kingston. I know it it a distance but worth the drive.

Good Luck,
Spooky Spirit


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

They will also have a web Kiosk set up for ordering to your address in Canada!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

spookyspirit said:


> A Witch From Canada,
> 
> There will be 3 Spirit stores in your general area: 2 in Ottawa, St. Laurent Mall and last year's location. The third will be in Kingston. I know it it a distance but worth the drive.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU very much  i will try and see if i can get a phone # and see if i can call and ask if the 6 witches i want they will have in stock or not before i drive up there , this will save me ALOT in shipping cost this year , thanks again for the heads up i apreciate it  if you know of a phone number for the ottawa store please pm me ok ?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

It seems spirit has some new things on there website... love the zombie babies!! the Tombstone Lifter and the Animated Hovering Ghost ..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. There were MANY new items added today. Make sure to go take a look.

Coupons for http://www.spirithalloween.com
-------------------
Coupon Code: SPHF25 Buy 1 item, get the second item at 25% off 
Coupon Code: SPHF10 10% Off Entire Purchase
Coupon Code: SPHF20 20% Off One Item
-------------------


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> It seems spirit has some new things on there website... love the zombie babies!! the Tombstone Lifter and the Animated Hovering Ghost ..


I was checking them out last night and I was playing around with the 20% off and hover ghost. Because its on sale, it falls just below their free shipping, so the 20% off only makes it a few bucks cheaper than buying it like normal  

I think the tombstone lifter is the one we all saw in the video link, but the dimensions make it look much smaller than it appeared in the video. 20" high?? I want him but not if hes tiny, lol. Anyone know more about that?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Most of the props now have videos for them. These videos look great. Make sure to check them out on their site Spirit Halloween


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Thanks Larry!! I had seen a few days ago Michael Myers had video, so was waiting for the other items.*


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> I was checking them out last night and I was playing around with the 20% off and hover ghost. Because its on sale, it falls just below their free shipping, so the 20% off only makes it a few bucks cheaper than buying it like normal
> 
> I think the tombstone lifter is the one we all saw in the video link, but the dimensions make it look much smaller than it appeared in the video. 20" high?? I want him but not if hes tiny, lol. Anyone know more about that?


Kitty,

The tombstone lifter looks like it was made by the same company that made guardian of the grave for Spirit. I have that prop and it works well, however, is extremely flimsy which resulted in me having to glue it back together 3x over a 2 nite timeframe. Any wind over 8mph and it is gone. If you are displaying inside, no worries. If I was displaying outside, I would think twice. Hope that helps!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> Kitty,
> 
> The tombstone lifter looks like it was made by the same company that made guardian of the grave for Spirit. I have that prop and it works well, however, is extremely flimsy which resulted in me having to glue it back together 3x over a 2 nite timeframe. Any wind over 8mph and it is gone. If you are displaying inside, no worries. If I was displaying outside, I would think twice. Hope that helps!


gah, so he probably is pretty small  I would have to say, at first blush, the guardian looks awesome too, but the reviews are mixed, an most all complained of its size and flimsiness. I like that it has alot of outlets/plugs to make up for inefficiencies in the initial design, like using a pressure mat to trigger it vs using the sound activation. I thought I read somewhere that the sound could be turned disconnected, but would of course void any warranties. I couldnt help but think this could be built on our own while looking at the design. I have a few nice heavy tombstones and decent foam props that I could use. The question is what do I use to "lift" it, and would it be as cost effective vs buying and "fixing" Guardian. I have everything but the mechanism to lift, I read its a simple electric antenna that lifts the Guardian, so its flimsy. I would still love to see a video or pic for size reference on the tombstone lifter.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Samantha is defective*

Well, I couldn't wait to open up my box from Spirit/Spencers today to see Samantha in action. Alas, she was DEFECTIVE. The head did not move nor did the eyes light, after seeing the video on the website it must be defective. Checked their return policy, I have to pay the 30 to ship it back to them and it will take 3 billing cycles to get a refund per customer service. That is very irritating considering it was defective. Also, their refund policy on the actual receipt says that they are only required to provide full refunds if the item is unopened. Guys, I will be out around 115.00 for at least three months with no guarantee that I will get a refund once the package enters their nebulous return system. The CS rep at Spirit said that if I wanted another Samantha that I order it, however, have to wait 3 billing cycles for a refund on the original Samantha purchase. Caveat emptor=Buyer beware. If you get a defective Michael Myers, that size box will cost 75 ups ground from Charlotte NC to their return center in NJ. Also, the Samantha was shipped from a warehouse which is 5 miles from my house. I have to return it to New Jersey, I am suffering from massive buyers remorse, should I cancel my Michael Myers and other pending orders, is it worth the risk? Thoughts?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

omg jg106, I havent ordered anything from spirit but if thats how it is for defective merchandise and their return system Im having massive second thoughts on my purchases, which all are animatronics! How else would you know its defective unless you open the friggin box and their policy is unopened boxes get full refunds?? ludicrous  Also, they should cover shipping, but thats only my 2cents. Its their product they are selling, they should have some kind of better guarantees.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will contact their corporate office and attempt to get full clarification on this.

Personally, I ordered 6 things that have been delivered with no issues.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

larry said:


> I will contact their corporate office and attempt to get full clarification on this.
> 
> Personally, I ordered 6 things that have been delivered with no issues.


Larry, I know how much their sponsorship means to you but in all reality, they are notorious for terrible customer service and shoddy products, particularly in terms of their animatronics. It's not an opinion, but more an observation based on personal experience and the experiences of others. Perhaps you can work some magic with them to resolve this matter for jgc106, but I doubt it. I'm glad that all of your purchases came in good condition. You are the exception. If all 6 are still working by Halloween, I'l be surprised.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Larry,

Thanks in advance for checking into their return policy. The vast majority of items I have ordered from Spirit have worked, however, playing Gemmy animatronic roulette with a 75 shipping return fee with Michael Myers scares even this Halloween veteran.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

jdubbya said:


> Larry, I know how much their sponsorship means to you but in all reality, they are notorious for terrible customer service and shoddy products, particularly in terms of their animatronics. It's not an opinion, but more an observation based on personal experience and the experiences of others. Perhaps you can work some magic with them to resolve this matter for jgc106, but I doubt it. I'm glad that all of your purchases came in good condition. You are the exception. If all 6 are still working by Halloween, I'l be surprised.


They are working to improve their customer service. And I have seen improvements already.

As far as their products go, I personally have purchased many..many..many items from them as well as other merchants. I have had great experience.

I understand that animatronics no matter where I buy them from are delicate when taking them out of the box, putting them back in the box and storing them. Props break a lot for some people, and do not for others.

I agree that some manufacturers products are not made as well as others, but that company makes the majority of the props that all stores carry. So it is not just Spirit. 

I do stand up for them first because Spencers and Spirit Halloween is where I bought my first decorations many years ago, as well as them being a sponsor.

This is a customer service issue. I am contacting them and hopefully get some clarification.


----------



## harryhalloween (Aug 21, 2009)

The tombstone lifter looks like it was made by the same company that made guardian of the grave for Spirit.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i can of have to agree with jdubbya on the customer service , i emailed them last month to inquire about store locations in Ottawa no replies i had to contact the consignment store rep that was nice enough to tell me where their would be stores and was suppose to hear back from this person for further info and didnt , i emailed again customer service and him because i would of like a phone number for the Ottawa stores and ref person name (manager there) to call before driving 4 HOURS and see if they have the props in store that i want to go pick up , we are talking a total 8 hour drive so it 's not like i am inquiering from the street corner there  and i am inquirering for about 7 life size props so not a 10$ purchase either ... and still no responses from either .....getting frustrating with them to plan a trip ahead when you dont have someone replying to your questions .


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow some really great stuff. I like the flying animated ghost prop I think its a pretty good price for 49.99 and the reaper that rises behind the pumpkin is very cool too.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

larry said:


> They are working to improve their customer service. And I have seen improvements already.
> 
> As far as their products go, I personally have purchased many..many..many items from them as well as other merchants. I have had great experience.
> 
> ...


I'm far from convinced as to their customer service. I sent them an email about a month ago about whether they were going to carry a product they had last year. To date have not received a response. That is not good customer service. I have purchased several things from them over the years (mostly small static props, fog machines, etc..) and only one animatronic which was crap and they would not offer to replace/repair/refund. 
To say props break a lot for some and not for others simply makes no sense. If you buy a $200.00 prop and it comes out of the box defective, then the store should offer to replace it "free" (including return shipping) or refund your money. THAT is good customer service. Charging for return shipping and having to wait three months for a credit is ridiculous. This is why they have the reputation they do. Perhaps because they cater to a specialized market, they feel these policies are acceptable, but by in large, most people have become accustomed to very good customer service with most vendors, and Spirit doesn't match up. Hopefully they will make some changes to their policies but the message in the original post clearly points to the contrary. I enjoy going to their stores and looking around. I plan to buy a few things from them this year but it won't be anything that can break down because I know I'm screwed if it does. Again, I'd be curious to see what transpires with your negotiation and will humbly eat my words if they offer to resolve it amicably.



a witch from canada said:


> i can of have to agree with jdubbya on the customer service , i emailed them last month to inquire about store locations in Ottawa no replies i had to contact the consignment store rep that was nice enough to tell me where their would be stores and was suppose to hear back from this person for further info and didnt , i emailed again customer service and him because i would of like a phone number for the Ottawa stores and ref person name (manager there) to call before driving 4 HOURS and see if they have the props in store that i want to go pick up , we are talking a total 8 hour drive so it 's not like i am inquiering from the street corner there  and i am inquirering for about 7 life size props so not a 10$ purchase either ... and still no responses from either .....getting frustrating with them to plan a trip ahead when you dont have someone replying to your questions .


As I mentioned above, I have not received any response to an email I sent a month ago. Oh well...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

my experience with Spirit stores was always an "I'm better than you" attitude. And yes, CS is bad.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Spirit is the local Halloween store in my area, and I frequent their stores on a weekly basis looking for good deals. Unfortunately, I find their products a bit pricy. Especially for the quality of the products. That's not to say that I have not purchased a few of their higher priced items in the past. Not going to happen this year, without major discounts. Just be aware that many of their items are for indoor use only. That really affects me, as I live in Western New York and on Halloween night we could have rain, sleet, or even snow (it happens all to much).


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have corresponded with Spirit Halloween. Bad information was provided and they are investigating it. 

Things do not have to be un-opened for a return. Because of this event, they will be changing the text within their return policy in the near future.

Refunds are given within 1 billing cycle (this is the standard). The information provided regarding 3 billing cycles is not true.

I have sent jgc106 a private message and will work directly to hopefully resolve this issue soon.

Their return policy actually is similar to competition. The text will be changed to reflect this.

If anybody has any issues with ANY of our sponsors, always feel free to contact me directly to help resolve the issue.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

larry said:


> I have corresponded with Spirit Halloween. Bad information was provided and they are investigating it.
> 
> Things do not have to be un-opened for a return. Because of this event, they will be changing the text within their return policy in the near future.
> 
> ...


do they refund the return shipping too? Or is the customer out in the case of a defective item (and not buyers remorse when tight on funds and just wants to return the item?). I should hope if an item is defective you can get return shipping refunded, but if a buyer has a working item and just wants to return for any reason other than a defective product they should share in costs of a return ship. My local spirit stores wont even accept any items if they are in working condition, and will only do exchanges if a product is defective. Im not sure what they would do if they sold out of a product (local store) and the one you purchased was defective. I wonder what happens? Store credit?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

update i a return email from customer services , but still as not answered my question just vague ideas of dates and no phone number yet to contact  the waiting is killing me


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't got my animated samantha yet.I hope she works okay.Has anybody else already recieved her?I ordered early probaly a day after she was available.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I haven't got my animated samantha yet.I hope she works okay.Has anybody else already recieved her?I ordered early probaly a day after she was available.


I just received a shipping notification e-mail for my animated Samantha. I'll check it out when I receive it and post my results.

Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

How have you recieved two and I have yet to get the one.My cc hasn't been preauthorized since the origninal order date of 7-23.So it doesn't look to be on it's way anytime soon.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much for updating us on this.
They really do care and really are attempting to step up when possible.

Personally, I want them to do well this year so that they can bring even more animatronics next year. I like what they have this year, but cannot wait to see what next year brings.

I have a few props that I pre-ordered. I did not get the Samantha, I think the Ripping Reaper of Souls and Michael Myers will be my favorite.

I know that there is a lot of people who get their Halloween costumes there, for me it is mostly about Halloween props . 


jgc106 said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered another Samantha thinking the first one was defective and after seeing that great video on their website and the description of a mouth that moved I had to make sure I had a Samantha that worked. Well, the second worked just the same as the first, unlike the video or description. However, this tale does have a happy ending. I spoke with a supervisor in Spirit customer service who is sending me pre-paid lables to return the Samantha. The CS Supervisor stated that Spirit posted the video that the OEM provided on their website, however, what has been shipped to spirit is not what was on the website video and that is why Spirit pulled the video. The actual Samantha spins her head, eyes light, and she cries. There is no head or mouth movement except for the spinning of the head. Bottom line, I got a sincere apology and have been promised a full refund along with paid return shipping. The CS rep also offered me an opportunity to keep the Samantha with an additional discount. I felt very relieved and satisfied with their solution and will try them again in the future. BTW, Larry has offered his help (Thanks Larry) and I was able to get resolution without playing the Halloween Forum card. I wish I could have gotten the Samantha in the video, but Spirit made it right. I only had to hold for 3 minutes and felt they were way more professional and responsive than they have been over the past 3 years.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I emailed cs.So I will see what happens if they respond or not.They obviously don't go by who ordered first in shipping items.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I just got my Samantha last night. Same story here. There is no provision for mouth movement or head shaking. The head just spins and it makes a sound like a cat caught in a bicycle tire. I am very disappointed that the product does not match the video or the written description on the Spirit website. I am waiting to hear back from a customer service supervisor. 

The problem is that we are building one of our haunted barn scenes around this prop. I am not happy with the misrepresentation, although I understand that it was not intentional. I have done a lot of business with Spirit and will continue to do so, regardless of how this one incident turns out.

Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They haven't emailed me back about my order.I am only going to give them around a week to ship my samantha or respond or I am canceling all of my order.This will be the second time they have wronged me and there will not be a third.I wouldn't be so mad but I ordered on 7-23 and the ones that ordered after have allready gotten theirs.I will wait and hope they come thru for me.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Have you given them a call? They have a toll-free number.
Their number is on their customer service page.



halloween71 said:


> They haven't emailed me back about my order.I am only going to give them around a week to ship my samantha or respond or I am canceling all of my order.This will be the second time they have wronged me and there will not be a third.I wouldn't be so mad but I ordered on 7-23 and the ones that ordered after have allready gotten theirs.I will wait and hope they come thru for me.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

No not yet.Maybe I should do that.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I called about mine last night, around 5:30 Eastern time. I spoke to a rep and was referred to a supervisor. That supervisor got back to me by 9:30 this morning with an agreeable resolution to the Samantha prop not being what was shown on the website when I ordered it. I am very pleased with their service and will exercise the option I was given to keep the prop.

Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got off the phone.The rep was very nice and helpful and couldn't understand why I had not gotten the samantha prop yet.She was going to have the supervisor get with the warehouse and find out what was going on with my sam.
Is it a horrible prop wolfbeard?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

YouTube - evil emma 1

when i saw this video on you tube the other day i tought she was broken but seems by you guys purchases and description that this is what she actually does and the sound is really weird


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Witch from Canada - well, that was kinda funny!! someone said it sounded like a cat caught in a wheel, and YES it does!! LOL

but, if you weren't expecting it to have been otherwise...I think you'd find it kinda spooky!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

That isn't scary. That's annoying.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I ordered my Jason over a week ago and i havent got a shipping notification or anything yet..but im sure they charged my card already:-


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Just got off the phone.The rep was very nice and helpful and couldn't understand why I had not gotten the samantha prop yet.She was going to have the supervisor get with the warehouse and find out what was going on with my sam.
> Is it a horrible prop wolfbeard?



The prop is not horrible at all. It seems to be of good quality and is sufficiently creepy. It just does not have the mouth and head movement that the original video and written description indicated it had. The video on the Spirit site is accurate now and the spinning head movement is still effective. I am happy with the resolution, as it was fair (I wasn't looking for something for nothing either). I do not think there was any intentional misrepresentation at all.

Eric


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Can some of you prop genius' figure out how to record a different scream for her? That's all that's not so good, is the noise it makes. A real blood curtling scream would be better.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

bevann said:


> someone said it sounded like a cat caught in a wheel


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a email regarding my email to cs in that they stated all my order would ship when micheal shipped.Did any of you guys order micheal also?That hasn't been their past policy but is ok with me as long as my order don't get forgotten about.
maybe I will recieve different info from the call.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

halloween71 said:


> Got a email regarding my email to cs in that they stated all my order would ship when micheal shipped.Did any of you guys order micheal also?That hasn't been their past policy but is ok with me as long as my order don't get forgotten about.
> maybe I will recieve different info from the call.


I have been getting props as they come in. Michael Myers comes in early Sept. However, I do know that some other stuff does not ship out until about that time also. Maybe it has to do with what you have ordered. I know their policy has been to ship as it is available.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a call on my answering machine today from I guess a supervisor.Called back and ask for the supervisor he must have been out or with another customer.She tried to help me and said they do ship as available and can't understand why I hadn't got my item so she was going to have the supervisor call me again.She also checked to make sure everything address wise was correct.And she also stated nothing was wrong with the order.
The funny thing is when the supervisor called he ask if I had at least gotten the micheal prop from my order.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloween71 said:


> Got a call on my answering machine today from I guess a supervisor.Called back and ask for the supervisor he must have been out or with another customer.She tried to help me and said they do ship as available and can't understand why I hadn't got my item so she was going to have the supervisor call me again.She also checked to make sure everything address wise was correct.And she also stated nothing was wrong with the order.
> The funny thing is when the supervisor called he ask if I had at least gotten the micheal prop from my order.



Halloween71, maybe your postman or ups delivery guy is stealing your props and selling them in ebay for a profit hehehehe   

when you get your props post a picture and video if you can would love to see them


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*spirit store locator is up *

http://www.spirithalloween.com/storelocation.aspx 

i dont know if it is all acurate or not but finally have a phone number for the Ottawa store  guess where i am calling this week to know when they open and if they have the props i want


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Cool!...It's up and working now....I've got one 27.8 miles away!...I'm sure it's up to date because it's going where Circuit City was last year RIP CC......I'll have to call to see when they open as well....ZR


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

The website is pretty accurate and up to date. In Mississauga, Ontario we have two locations listed so I took a drive to the one and sure enough they were setting up. An employee named Jay came outside and was nice enough to let me know they will be open after labour day on either the 9th or 10th. Can't wait!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I called and cancelled my order after no response today.The cs I talked to was the same one as yesterday she found out that mine would ship together from the same warehouse to save on shipping- for them because I got free except the 35 in oversize fees...so not free.she also stated that they could not promise that my order would not ship so I am taking that micheal may ship sooner than expected.Because if they can't cancel a order before the mid of sept they have some serious problems.I will wait and see if mine ships if not than I will order with the discounts that wasn't available at the time of my order.Or I may go on and order and do 2 seperate orders.And if mine comes in refuse it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have changed it to early sept.So I may get it.I was wondering why the stores would be open well before they got micheal in.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm... I was thinking a cat in heat. 




BevAnn said:


> Witch from Canada - well, that was kinda funny!! someone said it sounded like a cat caught in a wheel, and YES it does!! LOL
> 
> but, if you weren't expecting it to have been otherwise...I think you'd find it kinda spooky!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My order is now showing cancelled.I reordered micheal with a discount so I got him 30.00 cheaper the shipping wasn't but 6.00 more than my original "free ship" order.
I did not order sam after seeing her in action she doesn't even compare to my hex prop which I love.
My next question is what props has everyone got in and love.I was looking at deadlift zombie and the tombstone lifter.Anyone got these and what do you think.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I forgot I also like the reaper with the souls anybody got him?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*video of a spirit store on you tube*

see this is what makes me want to drive 4 hours to go visit a store this year  everytime i look at this video the want list gets bigger but my wallet doesnt lol .....maybe i have time to order myself a credit card or 2 before i go LOL 

totally awsome , look until the end their have some cool babies 

YouTube - Spirit Halloween Blaine, MN - In Store Experience


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhh man, thanks for the great video AWFC. I want to live in that store!! =) I wish they had one closer then 15 hours away. =(


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in Canada and Spirit Halloween didn't ship to Canada. They didn't last year anyways. We have a store in Toronto but the prop that I wanted was US only. I was so disappointed!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's way cool. Around here, the spirit stores simply have no spirit! Everything is just static and hanging around. Not much fun!

Dan


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I'm in Canada and Spirit Halloween didn't ship to Canada. They didn't last year anyways. We have a store in Toronto but the prop that I wanted was US only. I was so disappointed!!


Boo Baby , your suppose to have a mega spirit store worth the trip in Kingston(it is closer for you i think ? ) it is now listed on the spirit web site locator , and they are suppose to carry the same merchandise as in the usa ....they wore also suppose to ship to Canada this year via a canadian web kiosk (wonder if it is from the qvc shoping network?) , i am hoping Montreal gets one next year .


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That samantha is differnt than the one shown.There must be two different models.I cancelled my order and just reordered micheal they contacted me today to get a physical address which is what I gave them at time of order we are not online with street addressing yet.Sometimes living in rural america sucks we are so far behind city dwellers.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwe, thats amazing Witch!! Kingston is SOOO close to me (only a 1/2 hour away). That is so great, yet so dangerous!! I went way over my prop budget and having a Spirit store so close pretty much ensures I'm over budget again this year! 

Thanks so much for the info...


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So after work today I stopped in where our local spirit is gonna be. I called the number on the door and was told to put in an app online. I told them I had already done that twice and I was standing at the door. The manager came out and gave me a paper app to fill out, we talked hearses a bit and she told me they were trying to get the store ready to open Tomorrow. I will be back tomorrow after work to turn in the app and look around.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Witch - it must be the QVC site. I asked Larry to ask them about shipping to Canada and they said they couldn't due to regulations I believe. I'm so bumbed no Spirit this year. To me they have the best store bought props hands down.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

According to QVC, they ship to Canada. They have a Spirit Halloween hour airing Sept 8th, 9-10pm. You can either watch the show on TV or watch it live on qvc.com. I'm very anxious to see what they'll have on. I'm betting on lots of good props. So 13mummy, this is your chance to get in on Spirit! Don't miss it!

Dan


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My micheal is on it's way.So happy!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

You can bet I'll be tuning into QVC for the Halloween segment Shock. Thanks for the info...


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea thanks Shockwave 199 - I posted a thread about Spirit being on QVC a little while ago. I will definitly be watching this. =)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Contact your credit card company.I don't blame you for never buying again good luck!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> Well, I am still expediting my refund, what a joke! It took 12 phone calls and 4.5 weeks to get my pre-paid return labels from Spirit. I ret'd my item and it was rec'd at Spirit return center in NJ 9/30. I called 10/12, they said my refund was processing. I called 10/22, no refund, in process Spirit told me. I called yesterday, still no dam refund. They requested tracking numbers claiming it was never rec'd. I had previously given them tracking numbers. They said they were sorry but under no circumstances would they issue refund without original tracking numbers. I found the tracking numbers after searching for another 2 hours and called them back. They said OK, it will take 5 business days to process. Well, their CS will shut down 11/15. I am seething, I am so pissed off. Are these people playing my float or truly criminals? This happened last year also and I checked my credit card statements from 9, 10, 11 and 12/2008 and was never issued a refund then either, and I called in 2008 with return tracking numbers as well. In 2008 I trusted Spirit. In 2009 I trusted Spirit. Thus far I am out over 400.00 and will never, ever trust Spirit again. All the wasted time on hold making calls, expediting prepaid labels, dropping off return packages, calling CS at Spirit for refund, being told I would get a refund, and getting NOTHING. I have placed 15 orders with Spirit in the past 3 years, NEVER EVER AGAIN. I fully believed that their CS people are paid and trained not to give you a refund, similar to Auto extended warranty companies. CAVEAT EMPTOR


Thats why if I buy from them it must be in a store... too many of this type of story.


----------

